# Hi



## Zokk (Apr 12, 2014)

Hello from Washington!
I'm a new breeder, working with both mice and African Soft Furred Rats (ASF). My ASF program is off to a good start with a third litter due in the next few days. Unfortunately, I think I've proven that if you put a buck and doe together you do not instantly get pups.. Only one of my four does has had a litter and it was all bucks. I'm breeding both pets and feeder mice and hope to be able to establish enough of a colony to sell some in the near future.


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi and Welcome


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome to Fancy Mice Breeders.
All bucks how many baby's were there? My mouse had all bucks (8)


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Are you breeding for any specific colors?


----------



## Zokk (Apr 12, 2014)

There were four bucks. I'm try to give a black line started for sure, I haven't decide on my other projects yet. However I do have some nice piebalds and agoutis to work with.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome! I always always always have pied (piebald) never had a mouse that wasnt one (apart from one PEW)


----------



## Mouseaholic (Apr 25, 2014)

Welcome 

I've just joined too, I've two males called Sammy and Simba


----------

